# Algae below the substrate. Advice needed.



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

This tank has been planted for roughly a month, and within the past few days I've noticed algae claiming territory below the substrate along the front and back glass. Some of it looks like actual green algae (1st pic), while one spot in particular (2nd pic) looks like BGA. There's little algae elsewhere in the tank. The only other place where it seems to be accumulating is on the rocks in the front right corner (3rd pic). I've got about 15 Amano shrimp and several otos; however, they're of no help for this issue.

My questions are:

1) Is this a common issue, or might there be something particular about my setup encouraging this growth?

2) How should I go about addressing this issue? I've considered letting it ride and seeing whether the foreground roots would push into that area and eliminate the problem. However, the algae looks like it's gaining ground. I'd like to stop it before it becomes a bigger problem. Using a scrapper in that area seems like it will greatly disturb the substrate. I have aqua soil in the tank, and as you may be able to tell from the pictures, a 'silt' has settled in that area. Any suggestions?

Pics:


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

You could cover the front area where the substrate is. Just lean something dark against it, for example some cardboard. Or tape across it with some tape that is easily removed. 
If either of these solutions work, then you can try to figure out something nicer looking. 
The problem is that light is refracted through the glass, and enough light might get in this way to grow algae, even if you cover the front. 


Alternate idea:
Create more slope at the front, and lower the substrate.


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you, Diana. I will give it a try.


----------



## dukydaf (Dec 27, 2004)

Diana is right, in fact if you look at your photos you will see 'layers' of light in the substrate. The light levels will be diminished when plants grow near the window. The taller the better. 

On the other hand BGA grows well when there are low levels of N. If you keep high levels of N it should no surface. This is what happened to me. In time your substrate will be 'enriched' with high enough levels of N to make the substrate a more competitive environment. Until then, think of it as a looming danger to keep you true to your dosing schedule. 

Let us know of any developments.


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

Does the tank get direct sunlight? This happens in a couple of mine as well. Couldn't figure out why?? One day I was home around 2 pm and noticed a strong beam of sun coming through he shades and directly where it was hitting the tank...boom algae!


----------



## LRJ (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you for the responses. That's some really helpful information. The tank doesn't get much direct sunlight. One side of the tank does receive a little sunlight now and then, but the algae below the substrate problem exists on all sides of the tank. I think Diana is correct about the majority of the issue being light refracted in by the glass. 

I'm going to try manual removal with a credit card at the next water change and observe how fast the BGA regrows. Then I'll probably try blacking out that area of the glass. I've also considered Erythromycin, but I'm not sure how effective it'd be at eliminating BGA in an area that receives such little flow. I'll be sure report any developments.


----------

